# Mahogany



## tekjr1 (Feb 1, 2007)

Found some mahogany logs yesterday and was curious to know if they would burn clean.  It seems to me that mahogany is a hardwood and it produces at nut like seed pod.  

Anyone know?

Thanks

Tom King


----------



## smoked (Feb 3, 2007)

not to sure I'd use mahogany for smoking.....for making guitars hell yes....smoking, not too sure........  :shock:


----------

